# First 55 gallon Stocking suggestions



## Rav_Roth (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi guys! This will be my first large tank (55 US gallons) and I was hoping for some ideas for stocking. 
This isn't my first tropical tank, but it is my first one larger than 14 gallons, what I'm looking are bigger fish that will interact (at least somewhat) with me.

I really like the look of Jack Dempseys, and from what I've read one would be fine in a 55 (please correct me if I'm wrong), so I was wondering what other medium/large size fish I could keep as tank mates if I did get one. I know they're known for being bullies, and that limits some of my options, I'm ok with that. I have looked into Firemouths, Green Terrors, and Salvinis so far, so if anyone has experience with these fish any thoughts on their behavior or information on their care would be much appreciated.

Also, dither fish. I had not heard that term until I started looking into keeping JDs, but I get the gist. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on getting a new tank!

You have named off many of the "standard" species you see inside chain pet stores. Keep in mine there are many, many other awesome species out there! However, before we start suggesting species, what exactly are you wanting from this setup? A solo wet pet? Small group of singletons? Breeding pair/s?


----------



## Rav_Roth (Jan 11, 2015)

Depending on how interactive a single fish would be, I would be fine with a solo pet. What I have mostly seen on other forums (and internet in general) are people who keep 3-4 medium sized fish who are fairly interactive, so that was what I had in mind. BUT if you know of any bigger fish that would fit in a 55, that have to be kept alone I'd love to hear about them  
Breeding pairs are a no, since I'm not sure I could rehome all the baby fish.

What I'm mainly interested in, is a fish (or more than one) who would respond to me and pay attention to things outside the tank. My friend had an Oscar (Monstro) who would stare at me when she was gone and wiggle/swim to the top of the tank for food. He would also follow people as they walked by his tank, and later when he got bigger, he made a bunch of noise smacking against the tank when he thought he should be fed (with no actual damage done to himself).


----------



## jenn134 (Nov 14, 2014)

I would get a Oscar or 2 and I have seen and heard of them being housed in a 55 Gal tank
I have a Oscar I just got yesterday so far he/she doesen't do anything but lay at the bottom of the tank but he'/sh is still alive 
I think he/she is getting used to it's new home and tank mates witch are 4 JD's

I am told Oscars are very social and fun and you could even teach it tricks and stuff for food


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

A 55 is a nice size tank, but is certainly limiting in regards to CA/SA fish. This would include an Oscar. It would be suitable for less than a year.

Rav- I wouldn't worry about having to rehome any fry. They will be 'taken' care of for the most part just by letting them be.


----------



## Rav_Roth (Jan 11, 2015)

Really? I'd always heard that cichlids were really good parents, so I thought I would have to find a way to get rid of them.
I thought I'd read that Oscars get too big for 55 gallons, shame though, they're really interactive.

Do you have any suggestions Iggy?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I would load the tank up with about 8-10 Archocentrus multispinosus juveniles. Let them grow out together and you'll have several pairs which should make for very interesting behavior. They are mild mannered when it comes to cichlids. Add a group of swordtails or mollies of your choosing as a dither fish, and a bristlenosed pleco or two. Decorate with stone, driftwood, branches and sand as a substrate.


----------



## Rav_Roth (Jan 11, 2015)

I read a bit about them, very pretty fish  
Do they interact with people outside of the tank? Or is the behavior you mentioned just among themselves?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Every cichlid I've ever kept begs for food. That's pretty much the jist of interaction.


----------



## Fish on Fire (Dec 13, 2012)

If you just got an EBJD, you can get away with a lot more tankmates. They look better than normal dempseys anyways.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I like Iggys suggestion. Of course there are many other possibilities. Something worth mentioning, from my experience JD's are quite.. boring. I'm sure some have interactive JD's, but the vast majority I have came across were quite sluggish and unresponsive.


----------



## Rav_Roth (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm in the process of reading more about the Archocentrus multispinosus, its definitely something that seems interesting!
I've also been told Honduran Red Points are interesting fish to keep. Any of ya'll had any experience with them?



Fish on Fire said:


> If you just got an EBJD, you can get away with a lot more tankmates. They look better than normal dempseys anyways.


Aren't those more fragile than a regular JD? I've heard they can be a little hard to keep.



CjCichlid said:


> I like Iggys suggestion. Of course there are many other possibilities. Something worth mentioning, from my experience JD's are quite.. boring. I'm sure some have interactive JD's, but the vast majority I have came across were quite sluggish and unresponsive.


I'm not really dead set on a JD, its just a fish that shows up a lot whenever I search about stocking a 55 and it looks very nice. 
So when ya'll suggest other fish, I want you guys to know I do take it seriously


----------



## Fish on Fire (Dec 13, 2012)

There are several really cool looking fish that you can keep in there.

If you want something aggressive, cool, colorful, with the same attitude as a dovii, get a male grammode. I had one who would constantly flare at me even from when he was only 3" long. The only problem with grammodes is the fact that they grow at an extremely slow rate.

If you want something more "peaceful" or community friendly, there are lots of CA and SA options. You can get a pair of nics, sajicas, hrps, red shoulder severums, etc.


----------

